# Duplicar corriente alterna (entrada de 100vca).



## Galaners (Mar 8, 2009)

Bueno. Un profesor de mi instituto me dejó de proyecto duplicar el voltaje de salida de una caja de toques (dispositivo mediante el cual se suministra voltaje alterno a uno o más hombres para que sientan los efectos de la corriente en todo su cuerpo). El hecho es que la salida varía de 0 a 100 volts de corriente alterna y no he encontrado ningún circuito que me permita aumentar el voltaje de salida hasta 200v. Les agradecería si me pudieran dar algun circuito que me permita hacer esto. Gracias.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 8, 2009)

Mira esto aver si es lo que buscas:
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina17.htm

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

Y si tenés alterna, ¿por qué no usar un transformador?.
Es lo más simple...

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola.
Si es voltaje de corriente altena, usa un doblador de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Galaners (Mar 8, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y si tenés alterna, ¿por qué no usar un transformador?.
> Es lo más simple...
> 
> Saludos



Porque ya tiene uno que lo reduce de 120 a 100. El voltaje que manejan en mi pais es 127v. y transformadores de subida no he encontrado en ninguna parte (y no creo que usar un flyback sea la solución, ).


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

Galaners dijo:
			
		

> Porque ya tiene uno que lo reduce de 120 a 100. El voltaje que manejan en mi pais es 127v. y transformadores de subida no he encontrado en ninguna parte (y no creo que usar un flyback sea la solución, ).


Bueno, usar un transformador de 127 a 100V no te impide usar otro de ser necesario.  Un transformador con realción 2:1 conectado al revés se transformadorrma en uno con relación 1:2. 
Si conseguís uno que lleve los 127V a 63,5V (o de 220 a 110V) y le conectás 100V a la salida, tenés tu voltaje duplicado.
Un transformador funciona en las dos direcciones, con algunas limitaciones, claro.
Y coincido con vos en lo del flyback, tampoco me parece una buena salida.

Saludos

Edit: Podés usar más de uno para llegar a la relación 2:1 que buscás, perosiempre vas perdiendo algo de energía en el camino.


----------



## Galaners (Mar 8, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Galaners dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso pensé, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el calibre del secundario no está hecho para soportar la intensidad de corriente que maneja el primario y por lo tanto se puede quemar. Estoy pensando en utilizar un amplificador operacional, pero la verdad me gustaría que me proporcionaran un circuito para que lleve uno para basarme en el y no equivocarme. Escuché que con un opamp resulta fácil amplificar la corriente, pero jamás he utilizado uno así que no estoy muy seguro de como diseñar el circuito.
P.D. les agradesco su atención a todos.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 9, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, usar un transformador de 127 a 100V no te impide usar otro de ser necesario.  Un transformador con realción 2:1 conectado al revés se transformadorrma en uno con relación 1:2.


No has contado que de esta forma es bastante facil que el núcleo se sature...

Si no necesitas mucha corriente usa un doblador de voltaje como te indicamos elaficionado y yo. Son dos diodos y dos condensadores. Con este sistema, conectando varios, puedes doblar la tensión hasta 12 veces.
Un transformador de 110V a 220V si que te puede servir, siempre y cuando el transformador que te da los 100V soporte esa carga sin caer el voltaje.

saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 9, 2009)

Con el duplicador de diodos es la forma mas sencilla y economica de elevar la tension, con unos cuantos 1N4007 y condensadores pequenos de 220nF hasta 1uF >160V

Pero el resultado final sera una tension continua de 200V


----------



## Cacho (Mar 9, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> No has contado que de esta forma es bastante facil que el núcleo se sature...





			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Un transformador funciona en las dos direcciones, con algunas limitaciones, claro.


Tenés razón, no fui tan específico. Coincido con vos en que la mejor opción en caso de tener que usar un transformador al revés, un 220/110V es la mejor opción.

El asunto con los dobladores de voltaje es que te dan corriente continua (como ya dijo TioPepe), y si tienen alterna por el motivo que sea prefiero alguna manera de mantenerla. Para rectificar siempre hay tiempo, pero se complica alternarla en caso de ser necesario.
Como pequeño agregado, el título es "Duplicar Corriente Alterna".

Galaners, con respecto a la corriente de los bobinados apostaría a que soportan sin problemas, o con algunos pocos. Como medida de seguridad, poné un fusible entre el secundario del 127/100V y la entrada al duplicador. Mientras el fusible sea de la corriente que soporte el segundo transformador en el secundario (o menos), estás cubierto.
Sé que no es un método elegante el que te sugiero, pero es lo más simple que se me ocurre. 
No entendí cómo querés conectar el opracional. ¿Podés poner un diagrama o un ejemplo de algo similar?

Saludos


----------



## Galaners (Mar 9, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> power12 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si mira. Lo que sucede con los transformadores es que en las tiendas de electrónica de mi localidad solo venden de salida hasta 24v. y 5 amperios. El transformador que viene por defecto en el dispositivo no se consigue a menos que compres otro dispositivo, así que no tengo muchas opciones con respecto a los transformadores.
Respecto al diagrama mira aquí te lo paso:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2009)

Los transformadores de las cajas de toques son de pequeño tamaño, ya que estan diseñados para generar tensión a solo unos pocos miliamperes y durante cortos períodos de tiempo. Podrías probar algún transformador  de salida de audio de una vieja radio tipo Spica (esos trafitos todavía se venden) dándole entrada por la parte correspondiente al parlante, o podrías probar con un transformador de cebado de tiristores de 2:1 (ojo que hay de 1:1 y de 2:1) y hasta podrías probar con uno de disparo de lámparas xenon de flash. Todos transformadores chicos, baratos y que se consiguen en las tiendas.
Y de esa manera tendrías alterna a la salida.
Yo hasta los probaría reemplazando directamente al que está en el circuito!
* ¿eso trabaja a baterías, no? *


----------



## Galaners (Mar 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Los transformadores de las cajas de toques son de pequeño tamaño, ya que estan diseñados para generar tensión a solo unos pocos miliamperes y durante cortos períodos de tiempo. Podrías probar algún transformador  de salida de audio de una vieja radio tipo Spica (esos trafitos todavía se venden) dándole entrada por la parte correspondiente al parlante, o podrías probar con un transformador de cebado de tiristores de 2:1 (ojo que hay de 1:1 y de 2:1) y hasta podrías probar con uno de disparo de lámparas xenon de flash. Todos transformadores chicos, baratos y que se consiguen en las tiendas.
> Y de esa manera tendrías alterna a la salida.
> Yo hasta los probaría reemplazando directamente al que está en el circuito!
> * ¿eso trabaja a baterías, no? *



Exacto, utiliza baterias y lo que hace básicamente el circuito de la caja de toques es invertir la señal a modo alterno. Prácticamente es un inversor que convierte el voltaje de las bateías a ca. Sobre el circuito que puse alguien me podría decir con cuanto voltaje se tiene que alimentar el opamp? ya que no especifica bien.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola Galaners

Los operacionales se alimentan con un máximo de entre +-15V hasta +-20V en la enorme mayoría de los casos.
Con +-15V tendrían que andar (casi) todos.

De todas formas, no se te ocurra ponerles 100V a la entrada, porque los vas a cocinar. Con el operacional podés controlar algún circuito que eleve el voltaje, pero tenés que partir de una entrada chica (menor al voltaje de alimentación) y vas a obtener una salida relativamente chica (otra vez, menor al voltaje de alimentación).
Esos límites varían un poco de operacional en operacional y se especifican en el datasheet.
Y la corriente también es muy limitada.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2009)

Oiga don !
Ponga en San Googlecito el nombre del operacional te bajás la datasheet (cuando son difíciles de entender se convierten en datashit   jeje)
Y ahí te dice entre cuanto y cuanto se alimenta, no importa que del resto no entiendas nada    ¿ok?

Solamente si no te sale volvé y lo hago yo por vos  

¿No probaste con ninguna de las cosas que te puse?


----------



## Galaners (Mar 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Oiga don !
> Ponga en San Googlecito el nombre del operacional te bajás la datasheet (cuando son difíciles de entender se convierten en datashit   jeje)
> Y ahí te dice entre cuanto y cuanto se alimenta, no importa que del resto no entiendas nada    ¿ok?
> 
> ...



Estuve como 3 horas buscando en diversas tiendas de electrónica (incluso en algunos talleres) y total, no me ofrecían una buena solución con respecto a los transformadores que mencionas, tampoco dí con los dispositivos que mencionaste (es que vivo prácticamente en una zona rural sin mucha empresa). Buscando en San Google encontré esto:











Lo cual indica que se puede duplicar el voltaje de salida si se usan dos resistores del mismo valor óhmico. Por supuesto tomaré en cuenta sus recomendaciones respecto a la capacidad del operacional.
Tal ves el circuito no sea el correcto y me gustaría que me dijesen si con esta lindura puedo por fín resolver mi conflicto ya que tampoco indica si maneja corriente alterna.
De nuevo gracias por su atención y si en algún momento necesitan el consejo de un novato aquí estoy disponible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2009)

Te estás re complicando, porque el operacional duplica o triplica o 'millonifica', pero en baja tensión y vos querés duplicar 100Volts . . . 

Los trafitos que te dije los venden hasta en los Kioscos jejeje

-Transformador de salida de audio para transistores o lo sacás de una radiecita vieja , es el que va al parlante.

Transformador de disparo de lámpara de flash, o lo sacás del flash de una maquinita de fotos de rollo, vieja.

Transformador de cebado de tiristores o triacs ... mas dificil!


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 9, 2009)

si lo que ud. quiere es duplicar "el efecto " o triplicarlo le puedo dar la solucion sin usar la electronica.
solo requiere de tener un poco la mente abierta y el uso de sencillos materiales hidromecanicos.
le pido que se lo tome con la seriedad que implica el caso y nohace falta que me agradezca:

*Duplicar el efecto:*
se consigue una de esas flores que van en el ojal y estan conectadas por medio de un tubito a un recipiente que ud. posee en el bolsillo el cual se puede presionar.
los payasos solian usarlo como broma.
al ud. apretar el recipiente (flexible) saldra un buen chorro de agua por el centro d ela flor hacia quien ud. tenga en frente.

luego procede a la electrocucion sin mas preambulos.

*Triplicar el efecto :*
idem anterior pero procede a llenar el frasco con agua salada , no olvidar que el tubo tambien asi que haga previamente circular agua salada efectuando algun disparo.

saludos 

PD.: para obtener mayor potencia del sistema final (Pot. total = P1 + P2 )  puede ud. luego de que cayo victima de el shock electrico patearlo a voluntad.

NOTA : este sistema no aumenta el consumo de su fuente de energia electrica ni sobrecarga el equipo


----------



## Galaners (Mar 10, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Te estás re complicando, porque el operacional duplica o triplica o 'millonifica', pero en baja tensión y vos querés duplicar 100Volts . . .
> 
> Los trafitos que te dije los venden hasta en los Kioscos jejeje
> 
> ...



Voy a buscar los transformadores que me mencionas.


----------

